# Starting a collection



## Caio (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello everyone

I'm starting to collect the W40K books, and looking to have all or almost all the stories, but I don't want to buy repeated stories and the HH series is very confusing on this aspect, does all the novellas, collections and etc eventually are gathered in official books? Or there are some who stay forever as independent books?

On the normal 40K series, should I go for the short stories, anthologies and novellas or they eventually get republished (I saw some stories being republished as Space marines battles)? On this topic, is there a reason why the book "war for the rynn's world" disappeared from the shelves?

Is the whole ideia of being a semi completionist too crazy/stupid?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

If you are going for the full on completionist path you will end up with duplicates no matter what you do, since BL is a sucker for releasing short stories, novellas and such in print format only in collections and such. I have bought every BL release for the past four/five years or so, and have ended up with plenty of duplicates in one way or another when chasing for short stories that have only been available as ebooks or novellas that they first release alongside another book and only afterwards separately (such as _Blood and Fire_ first only being available alongside _Helsreach_ and only afterwards being available separately, so first I bought Helsreach, then I bought Helsreach _again_ to get the novella, and after that I bought the novella again because hey, fuck me, I am a moron.) 

Then we have shit like the Sanctus Reach novellas being released separately as three novellas and afterwards being bundled as a Space Marines Battle book for like 1/4th of the price, which is just an kick in the balls really. 

As for the Heresy series, a few of the novellas have ended up in the short story collections over the years so I assume the end goal is to have them all there. Then we have the odd cases like _Prince of Crows_ and _The Crimson Fist_ which first appeared in the short story collection _Shadows of Treachery_, and were _later_ released separately as novellas, because why not, idiots like me buy them just for the cover art.


----------



## Caio (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, the path of completion seems to be very grimdark.

After I bought one book that has a more complete versio (the death of antagonis) I started looking at the books online to check if I could avoid buying repeated books. If I can avoid something like the sanctus reach anthology I`ll be happy with it.

As for the HH books I was thinking that i missed books like the garro novella and the meduson (which i considered buying the limite edition), but i`ll wait for a regular hardback on those. Are the scripts worth it, or i should buy them on the end just to complete the collection?


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

The Sanctus Reach Spacemarines Battle book also includes the short stories that were only available online, However this Book doesnt actually include the 3rd Sanctus Reach Novella (Maledictus)... This is however included ina Grey Knights anthology called "Sons Of Titan"


----------

